# Difficult engine turnover



## 27 and reaching (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi!

I have a 1985 Catalina 27 on a lake. It has a Universal 14HP kicker. The start panel has the glow plug button (which always seems slow to heat up) and a key turn to engage the starter. 
Lately, the key will not always engage the starter....when turned far right. I then wait for a minute and begin the process again. Sometimes it will turn over the engine on the 2ed or 3ed try and sometimes, nothing!
(I come back another day!). I took the batteries out and they are good and I recharged them. Any ideas on what might be the resolution?

thanks,
Dave


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Wiring
Its that


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Could he as simple as a bad key switch.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Look at the connections


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Either of the above would certainly do it.
If you get one of these below (which *every *boat with an inboard should have aboard) you can start your engine w/o the start switch, but be sure you have power on, or you may burn out your alternator. Connect it as in the directions, push the button and she should crank right up. If the engine turns over nicely you know it it is the wiring, and there's nothing for it but to remove every wire in the start circuit, clean the lugs and make sure they are well crimped, then reassemble each wire. Even if it is the switch, I'd do this anyway.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

It's the wiring like stated. Universals of that age had undersized wiring in their harnesses, and your problem is the symptom. Universal at one point sent out a service bulletin showing which wires to replace with larger, but I forget now.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Since it turns out to be the case literally 90% of the time, I always clean up all wiring connections first. Remove, clean and replace. The corrosion can be under the connection. 

I'm curious how you know the battery is good. Taking a charge does not equal cranking ability.


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

capta said:


> Either of the above would certainly do it.
> If you get one of these below (which *every *boat with an inboard should have aboard) you can start your engine w/o the start switch, but be sure you have power on, or you may burn out your alternator. Connect it as in the directions, push the button and she should crank right up. If the engine turns over nicely you know it it is the wiring, and there's nothing for it but to remove every wire in the start circuit, clean the lugs and make sure they are well crimped, then reassemble each wire. Even if it is the switch, I'd do this anyway.
> View attachment 138390


Hi,
This is nice! Does this cable with hand-help trigger have a specific name? You know, to look it up in the amazon or WM store. I guess it would also work with just a straight cable connecting the proper terminals in the starter...but I like the trigger thingy.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

cascoamarillo said:


> Hi,
> This is nice! Does this cable with hand-help trigger have a specific name? You know, to look it up in the amazon or WM store. I guess it would also work with just a straight cable connecting the proper terminals in the starter...but I like the trigger thingy.


Remote starter switch, available in any auto parts store.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The trigger thingy will remotely engage the starter solenoid. Doesn't supply fuel if your engine has a key fuel shutoff or an ignition coil . Those circuits may need attention .Corrosion at terminals, bad wiring, failed key switch ,glow plugs?,bad ground ,failed either neitherswitch.. failed battery. Voltage (surface charge) at rest may have little correlation to charge capacity .I like a glow plug solenoid (Old ford truck) close to engine, feed off the starter solenoid with appropriate wire/fuse and controlled with existing from panel. A click from starter usually means low voltage or failed solenoid but a clunk means starter bearings are toast ... or engine is seized. Just rambling here ,,good luck.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe that old Catalinas ran the full amperage from battery to switch to starter motor - no solenoid. I have a newer boat, so haven't had to worry about that and haven't paid much attention. But I've read on the user groups about a bunch of people with older C34s redoing the wiring to overcome some serious wiring deficiency, and I think that's what it is. However, you need to check this out, because the amperage load could affect everything including the required amperage rating of a new key switch to wire gauge needed for the wire runs.


----------



## Dreadpiratkevin (Jan 23, 2021)

If wiring issues are eliminated it could be a dead spot on your solinoid, if there is one on your starter. Would cause intermittent starting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

